# How to Paint In Wall and Ceiling Speakers?



## Conrad (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi just curious if anyone can offer some tips or help on the following??

1. I have Triad Omni Round 6 inch and DT ceiling speakers I was able to remove Grill but can the plastic flange around the actual speaker be removed too? Or do you paint this part with just masking off actual speaker with cardboard insert sent with it?

2. For the Triad and Speaker Craft ceiling speakers there is a thin foam in the inside of the grill this must be removed before painting? And then placed back in after painting? It says you can paint this foam but why would you and does anyone do this?


3. The speaker Craft manual says only light spraying 5 parts thinning agent to 1 part paint is this what I should tell painter or is something that works better?? I am using Benjamin Moore Cloud White paint for ceiling speakers.

4. For my Speaker Craft LCR Aim 3 speakers should I have the painter paint them in the wall or before installing them?

5. And how many coats should the painter put on speakers?

Any help or tips on this greatly appreciated.

Cheers :1eye:

Conrad


----------



## bowejef (Feb 19, 2008)

1. The flange should only come off if you uninstall the speaker, so don't try to force it off. I would mask the entire speaker and then hand paint the flange with a foam brush.

2. You would want to paint the foam if you don't like its color. That can be done, but lightly also as to not ruin the acoustics.

3. You want the paint thinned since the grill holes are so small. Again, I used a foam brush.

4. I'd suggest YOU paint them before installation. You may need to touch up after you install them for smudges from handling the speakers.

5. I had to do 2 coats for best coverage, but results may vary.


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

I prefer to remove any foam then you can get a paint match at most hardware stores in a spray can. then apply several light coats


----------

